
Apple's Haptic Tech Makes Way for Tomorrow's Touchable UIs - tambourine_man
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/apples-haptic-tech-makes-way-tomorrows-touchable-uis/?mbid=social_twitter
======
itazula
Like reading braille on your iPhone.

